# Are enzymes killed off in preserved food?



## harryf (Jan 7, 2008)

I was reading on how enzymes can remove vitamins and other nutrients in vegetables and fruits. I was wondering if preserved food contains any significant level of enzymes or have they been destroyed during the manufacturing process?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 7, 2008)

When vegetables are frozen they are blanched to stop/greatly retard the enzymatic actions before they are frozen. I believe this is also true for some/most fruits ... 

Canned foods are also safe, regarding the loss of nutrients due to enzymes, since they are either pre-cooked before canning or are actually cooked in the can during canning - but the processing leaches vitamins and nutrients into the liquid they are packed in ... so unless you incorporate the can liquor into the dish in some way - you're probably throwing away more nutrients than the enzymes consumed.


----------



## girdhar (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,
there are various factors affecting the nature and existence of the enzyme. Basically all the enzyme are made up of protein.the vitamin are also the heat sensitive organic compound .
    so the nature of the enzyme plays an important role whether it will act adversely or not .


----------



## harryf (Jan 9, 2008)

I was reading on slow cooking and it says that enzymes would kill off the vitamins.  But if I were to blanch it first, then the enzymes would be killed off; therefore, leaving the vitamins intact.

How true is the above?  I would like to keep as much vitamins as possible.


----------

